# New Pics - October 6, 2006



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

http://www.rims.net/2006Oct06

Terry


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

Wow beautiful birds.

That budgie is so sweet looking & that little cokatoo baby looks so adorable!  


The other day at the auction they had an albino budgie for sale like only $20 or less came with a mate, missed on that offer they also had a green cheeked concoure for sale only $43  in the pet store there like $700!!!

Great pics by the way, that white brownish pigeon is beautiful.


----------



## birdboy12 (Jul 27, 2004)

Very nice pictures, I feel so bad for that keet. I've seen that happen to pigeons, just not keets.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Beautiful BIRDS, Terry!

MY BEST HEALING AND COMFORTING HUGS TO ALL!

That 'Tiel is special! I'm sure he/she was fed well! Looks like nothing wrong with the appetite! What do you feed?

Are you going to keep the 'Tiel?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks all for having a look.

Sadly, the beautiful pigeon in picture #2 has already died.

The little tiel is going strong and will be one month old on the 10th. S/he is an eager and voracious eater. I'm feeding her Lafeber's NutriStart. If I had another hand, I'd get a video of her eating .. it's precious beyond belief.

The little tiel will most likely be going home to her owner when she's weaned. I would love to keep her, but I know her owner loves her dearly and wants her back.

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Terry,

Keeping busy again, I see.

I'm sorry to hear the pigeon in the second pic didn't make it.  

You have quite a few hungry mouths to feed there, and other needs/issues that are demanding of your time. Time just flies when you are so busy....I know.

Please take some time and take care of yourself too.


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

I'm so way behind with looking at things on this site. I just found out my father has cancer  and now I'm so busy helping my mother get through this mess.

I'm glad to see you're still rescuing the birds - especially pigeons  . I now look more forward to seeing the pigeons after having to deal with my father's illness. They're kind of soothing to me now.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*Terry* - I'm so sorry to hear about that beautiful pigeon. These deaths always hurt! WARM COMFORTING HUGS...

How many 'Tiels does the owner have? Does he/she have the parents? I sure am looking forward to seeing the little one grow! Is it the same type as Phil's Buttercup? Sure is the most darling baby! How do you know it's a "she?"


*Garye* - what devastating news about your Dad! Our hearts are with you! WRAPPING HUGS AND COMFORTING THOUGHTS AROUND YOU AND YOUR FAMILY AT THIS SAD TIME!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for the posts, Treesa, Garye, and Shi ..

Garye, I'm so very sorry to learn of your father's cancer. I hope it is one from which he can recover quickly and relatively easily. If it would help you in any way, I could bombard you with pigeon and bird pictures. Sending you huge hugs and most heartfelt wishes for the recovery of your father. 

Shi, I don't know that "she" is a she .. the owner refers to the baby bird as "she" .. so for now she's a she  He has a total of nine cockatiels .. three of which I have with me .. the baby and two adults. He does have the parents of the baby with him, but they quit feeding her .. thus, she is here now. I think Baby Tiel is going to be a normal grey cockatiel just based on what I'm seeing in the feathers coming in. Phil's Buttercup is a Lutino.

Terry


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

No, unfortunately, the type of cancer my father has is extremely aggressive. He probably will not beat it. All I ask, Terry, is that you keep rescuing and helping those pigeons when you can. I enjoy seeing their pix and knowing that some of them are getting a chance to survive.

Thanks for both you and Shi's concern. Garye will be proud to know that Mr. Squeaks cares.


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Garye,
All my support (well, what I can spare) winging your waY.
Daryl


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Garye,

I'm so sorry to hear about your father. You can bet that I will be praying for you and your family.

Also sending positive thoughts, hugs and wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Garye, You know, one of the truly great things about our forum is the concern members have for each other so you can just bet that many prayers are being said for not only your father but you and your mother. God bless.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Terry, I have wondered how in the world people can feed tiels or parrots (babies) with the way their mouth is but now I see that they open up just like a songbird. Oh, my, he is one cutie.

I'm sorry the pigeon passed away - he was quite beautiful.

Will you be able to "fix" the keets legs?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Garye said:


> All I ask, Terry, is that you keep rescuing and helping those pigeons when you can. I enjoy seeing their pix and knowing that some of them are getting a chance to survive.


You got it, Garye! It's a deal! We'll all be pulling for your father.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Will you be able to "fix" the keets legs?


I don't think so, Maggie, but I'm going to give it a try. I think the little one is already a bit too old for there to be much of a chance to resolve the problem with any of the typical splay leg treatments. But, we shall see.

Terry


----------



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

*Terry*

sorry to hear the pigeon in #2 pic died, he sure was a pretty one. The little baby is so cute...

Garye I am sending healthly prayers your way for your family. 

Andi


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

> Sadly, the beautiful pigeon in picture #2 has already died.


Oh dear, so soon that little one left.  

Im sure he/she died in peace and care.

Glad all the others are doing well, poor little beautiful pijjie!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Terry, so sorry the pigeon died. I imagine it can be disheartening when you receive one that is too far gone to save. 

Garye, so sorry to learn of your father's cancer. Hope your family can support each other through during this time. You all are in our hearts and prayers.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

HI TERRY, Sorry that #2 died it was a bird that intrested me very much. Was it a feral ? It may have been a red grizzle.I would have liked to got a good look at it. .GEORGE


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

*For Garye*

Garye,

I'm so sorry to hear about your Dad. 

I lost my Dad to cancer, and I remember how devastating it was to get the bad news. There wasn't anything that could be done for my Dad such as surgery or chemo, because he was too weak to withstand any treatment due to other health problems (previous strokes, poor circulation, diabetes). It was very sad.

Hopefully, even though your Dad's cancer is aggresive, they will be able to offer some treatment and also hopefully, the prognosis will not be as grim as they are making it out to be.

Our thoughts, prayers and best wishes are with you and your family.

Linda


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Terry, sorry to hear about that little pijie. That baby 'tiel is just about the cutest thing I've ever seen. It's personality is leaping out from the picture!  

Garye, I'm so sorry about the terrible news about your dad.  He and your family will be in my thoughts and prayers. I hope somehow you are able to find some peace and comfort in this bad time.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

george simon said:


> HI TERRY, Sorry that #2 died it was a bird that intrested me very much. Was it a feral ? It may have been a red grizzle.I would have liked to got a good look at it. .GEORGE


Hi George,

That bird was one of 14 that came down from the Hanford area a couple of weeks ago .. fellow has some really attractive birds. Most are pure white or white with a few darks splotches. There are a couple of other rather unusuallly colored ones like the one that died. I'll try to get pics of them if you are interested. The birds are not banded but seem like pretty nice birds to me. Don't know if they came from feral stock or not .. I kind of don't think so.

Terry


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Thanks you all for your kind words and prayers. I'll be feeding off them in the future to come.


----------



## Happy (Dec 19, 2004)

Garye, I lost my Father to Cancer in 1979. He loved Roller Pigeons & was the Main person with Bill Pensom that started the NBRC (National Birmingham Roller Club). Growing up he had the Rollers on one side of the yard, & I had my Racers on the other. I miss that.. Now last May of this yr.2006 I lost my mother to Cancer & it is even harder on me. I'm just glad that I was able to tell them I love them, & thanks for being My Mother & Father. 
Just want you to know that I have good reason to understand & CARE! ..... Happy


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Garye,

Thinking of you and your family.

Hugs and healing prayers,

Lindi


----------

